# Frage wegen Musikdownloaden



## Thomas30 (13. August 2005)

Hi Leutz,

hab bei GMX gelesen, dass es einen kostenlosen Account unter http://www.firstload.de/gratistest mit 4GB Traffic gibt.
Habe mich dafür angemeldet um  Musik runterzuladen, muss aber noch unbedingt wissen ob dieser Anbieter 100%ig anonym und vor allem sicher ist.
Weiß da jemand bescheid?

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## Thomas30 (14. August 2005)

kann mir da keiner helfen?


----------



## Andreas Späth (14. August 2005)

Das ist wie Usenext.
Deine Daten werden gespeichert, aber nicht was du downloadest.
Trotzdem ist das Downloaden von geschützten Liedern, Videos, Spielen und Software ilegal...
Egal was die schreiben, es wird dadurch nicht legaler.

Edit: Wobei das Usenet selbst nicht ilegal ist, nur eben wende da verbotenes machst.


----------

